# Is there a difference?



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here are some pooch shots of my does. I saw him breed the lamancha but not the nubian.(I was out of town for 5 days) Both have what looks like an amber discharge and a lot of clumping on their tails.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm no good with pooch pics but amber discharge is a good sign


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if the discharge has just darkened to look like amber. It really shouldn't be amber colored. But I bet they were bred. Hard to tell in the pics about the discharge.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here are some pics from today. They would only be a few weeks.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm terrible with the pooch test but their back ends look the same to me. When were they bred?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

They were bred Nov 22


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too early to tell. They need to be over 2 months pregnant and preferably closer to 3 months to do the pooch test. But keep posting to this thread because it will be much easier for people when they can look back at the earlier ones.


----------

